# Anyone know a pleasant river/stream/lake side wild camping site in the U.K. ?



## joeking (Aug 2, 2014)

Something I've always enjoyed is a slow flowing river or stream where we can take the dogs in. A perfect campsite for me would be flat area of grass where we can park the motorhome away from the busy roads and in the countryside. There must be many places in Britain but we have never found one yet. I've seen many places on Google earth but unfortunatly are fenced off from the public.


----------



## Sky (Aug 2, 2014)

You need to go to Scotland.  You'll be spoilt for choice.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 2, 2014)

There is a poi between newton Abbott and teignmouth that sounds like it might suit. Quite small though.


----------



## christine (Aug 2, 2014)

Whiteadder Water picnic site, just before the reservoir(heading north.)Right on the border with East Lothian and Berwickshire.

We were there a couple of weekends ago - gets very busy with tents if the weather is good. We very nearly came to blows with some folk who wanted to camp almost on our bonnet!!


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 2, 2014)

Colliford Lake on Bodmin Moor, Cornwall.  There are several parking spots, and the dogs will love it!  Just don't come down the A30 during August, unless it's at night!  (pics are of the second parking place.)

Soggy Dogging! - YouTube

KP


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 2, 2014)

Mosedale in Cumbria, which can be found here:

http://tinyurl.com/mu2fee7

There are several options along the Trough of Bowland south east of Lancaster too


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 2, 2014)

Laneside Caravan Park, in Hope Derbyshire, they have a small river that runs right through it, and ya can use it as it's not cordend off.!

jt


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

Bablock hythe south side on the Thames, the cheese wharf just above buscot (the trout inn nearby), Aston nr Henley (flowerpot inn is five mins walk away),

What area were you considering?


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> There is a poi between newton Abbott and teignmouth that sounds like it might suit. Quite small though.



You'll need to get the tide right for Coombeinteignhead!

Teignmouth (Approaches) Tide Times | Tide Times


----------



## n brown (Aug 2, 2014)

did you not read this ? all over the Black Mountains there are rivers lakes and streams and grass. if you're a bit adventurous,there are tracks that take you away from the roads http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/38850-welsh-break.html


----------



## clf86ha (Aug 2, 2014)

there's a rural car park at Bowlees' picnic area (near Barnard Castle, on the High Force road (Gibsons Cave ) lovely spot for dogs to plodge about, but it's not a grassed area as such - fabulous spot though


----------



## justdoitviv (Aug 2, 2014)

*kent*

bartons point. lucky if there 2 caravans around the lakes. Plenty of grassy area along the canal and lakes and opposite the beach.
Leysdown,  isle of sheppey2 feet from the sea ...lovely for waves.


----------



## Tow Itch (Aug 2, 2014)

If you take the A683 just south of Kirby Lonsdale. It's the road up to Devils Bridge continue along this past the petrol station on your right then somewhere about where the golf course is there is a road that looks like a hole in the hedge. This is the road to Barbon and Dent. This isn't too motorhome friendly it is very single track and the bushes may well "polish" your sides especially any acrylic windows. You might be better off researching the road and coming in from the other side. I think it might be called Barbondale Road https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=54.2392239,-2.5298088&z=21&output=classic&dg=opt There is a fair bit of pull off area around here and there is often one or two vans stopped or tents pitched. The pictures are at a period of low water.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 3, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> If you take the A683 just south of Kirby Lonsdale. It's the road up to Devils Bridge continue along this past the petrol station on your right then somewhere about where the golf course is there is a road that looks like a hole in the hedge. This is the road to Barbon and Dent. This isn't too motorhome friendly it is very single track and the bushes may well "polish" your sides especially any acrylic windows. You might be better off researching the road and coming in from the other side. I think it might be called Barbondale Road https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=54.2392239,-2.5298088&z=21&output=classic&dg=opt There is a fair bit of pull off area around here and there is often one or two vans stopped or tents pitched. The pictures are at a period of low water.



There are three spots in the Wild Camp POIs listed as OR Barbondale 1, 2 & 3. The approach roads look quite good on Streetview whether approaching from Barbon or Dent - yes they're single track but with only short sections with tight hedgerows.


----------



## Andy75 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my favourite : 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.8...m4!1e1!3m2!1sRTNm-DCQvdWd-97wv79xZg!2e0?hl=en

Pontsticill reservoir.  So very very quiet.  On google it looks like the farmhouse overlooks it, but it doesn't - it's over a crest and if you park on the far left over the car park, you're completely secluded.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2014)

This you will find in the Wild Camp POIs as CR Pontsticill Reservoir (Merthyr Tydfil)


----------



## groyne (Aug 4, 2014)

How about here:






He seems to like it. :lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 4, 2014)

I know a few lovely quiet places where I can camp right beside such places,  and I intend keeping them quiet.


----------



## Andy75 (Aug 4, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> This you will find in the Wild Camp POIs as CR Pontsticill Reservoir (Merthyr Tydfil)



Yup, I used TOGAlong to find it   Just wanted to make sure the OP knew that it was a nice quiet one :dance:and good for hounds :dog:


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2014)

Be nice to hear back from the original poster after all these suggestions ...


----------



## Tow Itch (Aug 5, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> There are three spots in the Wild Camp POIs listed as OR Barbondale 1, 2 & 3. The approach roads look quite good on Streetview whether approaching from Barbon or Dent - yes they're single track but with only short sections with tight hedgerows.



Being a free member I wouldn't know about those. I posted because I often camp locally and the area I highlighted is particularly attractive. I wanted to stress that if coming from the Kirkby Lonsdale end of the A686 the first turn off wouldn't be suitable. Greenber Lane as I now believe it's called from the wonders of Google Maps. From the streetview images I'd guess it was no later than May as the bushes have got bare patches from being cut back. Greenber Lane is less than 500 yrds but could make a right mess of someones van. When saying 





> You might be better off researching the road and coming in from the other side.


 I probably phrased that poorly as even Flush Brow a few hundred yards further on is wider. I just wanted to err on the side of caution. I would have been doing the OP no favour if I let him go down Greenber Lane.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks - that's very helpful advice 

(I always mention if places are in the POIs for the benefit of full members.)


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> Greenber Lane is less than 500 yrds but could make a right mess of someones van. When saying  I probably phrased that poorly as even Flush Brow a few hundred yards further on is wider. I just wanted to err on the side of caution. I would have been doing the OP no favour if I let him go down Greenber Lane.



Both Greenber Lane and Flush Brow are signed as 6ft 6in width restrictions, so using those would be pretty foolish ...

The approach through Barbon village was what I looked at, and that seems straightforward.


----------



## Older Gurna (Aug 7, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> Be nice to hear back from the original poster after all these suggestions ...



..He won't be back for Months......He's gone on a Tour of 'em all!!!!!  :lol-053:


----------

